# What do you think about this cage?



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I brought this cage last weekend . Do you think is okay for my Miracle (pigeon)?
What can I add to this cage , so he can feel comfortable?
Thanks
Karla


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a nice cage, Karla. Can you tell us the width and depth of the cage? It looks big enough, but you want to be sure the pigeon can extend and flap the wings without touching the sides of the cage.

You might want to add a flat perch .. can be something as simple as a 1 x 2 or 1 x 4 piece of wood mounted in the cage. Some pet stores also carry flat perches that look like a wire shelf that hangs on the side of the cage. Also a brick or piece of concrete paver for keeping the nails in good shape. Some of our members provide small parrot type toys for their pigeons and/or beanie baby type toys. Cindy (AZWhitefeather) artfully arranges artificial greenery in her enclosures which makes for a very attractive environment. 

I'm sure others will be along to give you their suggestions.

Terry


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you so much for your suggestions Terry.
I will go today to a pet store and see what I can find for my pigeon !
Karla


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

That cage is plenty big for your Pijie. I wouldn't keep Him/Her in in it all the time. Pijies need to flex their wings and helicopter a bit. So when you are comfortable, you could let it out for a few hours. (Keep tissues handy for the 'Love deposits' on the furniture )
But I see you have wooden flooring. That's easy to keep clean. - Nice one.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks alvin!
I let him out in the mornig for 1 hour and then in the afternoon for another 2 hour and nighttime around 8-10 pm .
Cleaning is a probleam  but I enjoy my pigeon not matter how much I spend cleaning his "Love deposits"


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla...looks good and should provide a place for Miracle to hang out in If I may, I would suggest putting the cage in a corner maybe, so there are two sides of the cage have the security of a wall. I think that this gives them a sence of comfort, rather than being "exposed" in a cage on all sides in the open.

Terry has given a good suggestion too, that is to get a flat perch for Miracle. They really like a ledge to sit on and are more comfortable on one than a perch. 

Otherwise, it's a beautiful cage and refuge spot for him to eat, drink, and get some time out in


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

If the pet store doesn't have flat perches you can make flat perches. I took a 1 x 2 and cut it down to size and put screws on the ends. They do have the online pigeons sites with perches. Those v perches are pretty cool.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi Karla*

I like your cage..

I have three pigeon cages I use.. One of them is actually a dog/cat carrier that he sleeps in at night. He loves it, I put a small red brick in it which he sits on to sleep. I cover half of it at night with a small light weight sheet. 

During the day after he flys about the house I put him on the patio on a tall table in two wide big cages that fit together. They are (metal bars) one side has a wicker basket with his stuffed friend.. it also has a cat litter pan with enough water to take a bath in.. I also put a small mirror in it. The other side of the cage he has a stick that I put thru the cage to perch on, and his food and drinking water. I put twigs and long grass daily which he likes to take up to the wicker basket to his friend and when he is done fixing his nest daily he sits in the basket with his head buried under the stuffed friend and his tail feathers sticking straight up out of the basket, it looks funny- he really seems to enjoy his basket nest. 

Your cage is very nice, just give him a few things to make it interesting and comfortable for them...

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karla,

That is a beautiful cage. I have a huge parrot cage I use for rehab/observation, but it isn't as pretty as that.

I do keep it covered on all sides (except the front) and top to keep any drafts out of it when it is indoors. Pigeons like enclosures, and a little privacy at times too!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I feel better to know my pigeon can spread his wings  
So many great ideas I read in every post!!!!!
Thanks Pigeonpal2002,KIPPY,andinla,Trees Gray


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karla, natural tree limbs also make very good perches. They have enough roughness to help their feet stay healthy and seem to help them grip better. We use a size that is about the same as the man made ones.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Great Idea !!!!!!!!!
Thanks Lady Tarheel


----------

